# Gender??



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Bred my barred rock rooster to red sex link hens, some come out red, white, and two barred. This ones comb is a good bit bigger than the rest, he's about 3 weeks old. What y'all think??


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

It looks like a roo to me, but I'm not very experienced.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Very cute by the way!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Rooster in my opinion.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooster without a doubt.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you have anymore pictures of your chicks ? I have a barred rock rooster that I have bred with red sex links . I'm anxious to see why they will look like !


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

I will post pics of them as soon as I get home this evening. Thanks for the input y'all. Hopefully the others will be hens.


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

1 barred, 1 black, 1 red and white, and 3 white with black spots.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

How old are they?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Oops, I see now, lol.  In my opinion, the barred one is a rooster, the red not sure, the black one pullet, and the 3 whites look like 2-3 roosters (Unless they're White Leghorns, then I'm not sure.).


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hubbard25 said:


> 1 barred, 1 black, 1 red and white, and 3 white with black spots.


I can see 3 roosters in this picture. The Barred Rock from the first post is definitely a rooster because of the comb size and redness. regardless if age. The two white chicks are cockerels as well because of comb redness/size. I'm not sure about the other chicks (including the third white chick in the shadows) I can't see their combs from the picture.


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. They're 3 weeks old. 6 of my hens were killed by coyotes and I'm trying to replace them, not sure if this is the best way to do it. I've got too many roosters already.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I just started breeding japanese bantams and if we cannot sell the roosters we will raise them to full size the. Butcher them..... That might help with your rooster problem if you can't can't find Roos new homes


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It is still possible that the white ones are hens if they're White Leghorns because Leghorns have huge combs. If they are White Rocks or something like that, then they're roosters. Where did you get these chicks from?


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

I bred my barred rock rooster to red sex link hens, I incubated them myself.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Then the white ones are roosters too.  I'm not sure about that one in the shade though.


----------

